

Nostalgia for My Lost Coffee Cup - martymatheny
http://martymatheny.com/blog/2011/5/12/nostalgia-for-my-lost-coffee-cup.html
Nostalgia upon losing my coffee cup
======
truthsayer
I have fond memories of my large, sand-colored Isis Project mug (thanks, Ken
Birman.)

